# Really Nice Loom Knit Patterns



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

There aren't very many loom knit patterns out there, so I was overjoyed to discover Invisible Loom and Craft! Renee Van Hoy has some of the nicest loom knitting patterns I have ever seen.

Ravelers can find her here:

http://www.ravelry.com/stores/invisible-loom-and-craft-renee-van-hoy-designs

Non-ravelers can find her blog here:

http://invisibleloomcraft.blogspot.com/

I was amazed to discover Ms. Van Hoy is very generous and offers many beautiful free patterns. The patterns for which Ms. Van Hoy does charge are fairly priced and written step-by-step. I am currently working on two of her designs, Miss Maddy's Capelet and Sweet on Ruffles, both of which are easy to work.

I am not affiliated in any way; just a very satisfied loom knitter!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank u sooooo much for that link!!! Very pretty items!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I have downloaded a few of the free patterns and will likely buy her shawl book soon. 
She also leads you to another site or two.
I spent a while in there and added her to my favourites too.


----------



## dmeade (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing a new loom knitting site.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

www.lionbrand.com has about 150 free patterns for loom knitting. All kinds of things. Have a look and enjoy. *S*


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

THANK YOU so much for the link. Iam a knitter but do not like knitting
in the round. So this AM I bought a loom. Iam very excited to look at
all the patterns. 
from Michigan


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------

